# WiiBrickBlocker



## Opium (Jun 8, 2007)

*WiiBrickBlocker*

Disable firmware updates on Wii disks














An ISO patcher for the Wii has been released which disables the firmware updates that come packed with the disc. There were a lot of reports of Super Paper Mario bricking PAL Wiis that weren't already up to date due to the NTSC region firmware update that starts when you insert the game. This patcher makes things a lot safer by stopping disc updates from running.



There are no reports on testing the patcher with all Wii games however it appears to work for Super Paper Mario.



Many thanks to the author rockman, and HipN for the heads up! You can download the patcher locally from GBAtemp's download section






Download




Source


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, this is definitely going to be useful with the many first party games coming out later on this year...


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't reckon this'll be frequently used by regular users though. I mean now that this tool is out the Scene groups will just run it before releasing the dump. Still good though.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> I don't reckon this'll be frequently used by regular users though. I mean now that this tool is out the Scene groups will just run it before releasing the dump. Still good though.



Still useful for those that rip their own iso's from wii disc though... Any fellow GBAtempers given this tool a trial run?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hm... I wonder if this will somehow lead to something else... (vagueness intended)


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 8, 2007)

I just wanna know how they're discovering more about the ISO format - perhaps someone should do a before/after comparison to see what bytes were changed?


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 8, 2007)

i was wondering what was going on with that update.  i doubt you will see those sneaky updates on 3rd party games unless they got the 'ok' to do it.  i wonder if they could do this to update games or such so it saves the newer files on the wii, and reads them when you play.  idk if that made sense lol


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I just wanna know how they're discovering more about the ISO format - perhaps someone should do a before/after comparison to see what bytes were changed?



Yeah it was my understanding that the games were encrypted and that's why they have to dump them with the garbage data.  First they change the region info, and now this?  Are they really encrypted?  I'd love to not have to download 4.7 gb every time.


----------



## Teun (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah, great news!


----------



## bertalizer (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad to see that I wasn't that far of with my comment in the paper mario thread

I've just read the original post on wii-addict.fr...

The creator states that there are still 2 or 3 things that he needs to improve but that the program works.

How does it work? A Wii disk consists of several partitions. What the program does is swap the update installer partition with a partition from a disk that doesn't have an updater.

B.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 8, 2007)

Interesting, and awesome.


----------



## Shinbo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi
@Dirtie : This apps change the first partition of the dvd (from : 0x50000 to 0x0x0f800000)
it switch the partition with a partition dump of a dvd without update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as said by bertalizer


----------



## nunofgs (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a great tool!

Btw: has anyone ever found out how to un-brick a PAL console (bricked by Super Paper Mario)?


----------



## ssj4android (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool. I wish I would've had this instead of updating using a Japanese disk. Does it work with those? Does it work with Strikers?


----------



## Bram Stoker (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## bertalizer (Jun 11, 2007)

rockman has released a new version of the program:
http://www.wii-addict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=18329
B.


----------



## shanefromoz (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I tried this but it said wii.iso is invalid.
Does the iso have to be in the same folder as this application?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Jennee (Jul 6, 2007)

Hiii

Thanks for the blocker program.  One quesiton though, what do I do with it? If I already backup games..do I back them up again after I do things to it with the blocker program  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I havent got my own Wii yet but planning to get one very soon.  My biggest concern is the region brick problem and if I'm not safe (or my Wii) from it..I'd wait until the problem's been fixed with an..easier (?) solution (exept only playing games from the same region as the machine)


----------



## TheStump (Jul 6, 2007)

^ 
I'm assuming you are planning on modding your wii. If so, you better act fast, all the new wii's are unable to mod (easily, or at all).

check out the info about new wii motherboards and cut pins


----------

